# First real use of new router.



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I built a 10' ladder. Made a jig, and cut 16 grooves (1/4" deep x 1 1/2" wide) in two 2/4's (8 in each). Couldn't believe (even though it was only treated pine) how easy it went through the wood. Bought a new 3/4 Bosch bit. Don't know if was the new router, or the new bit, or a combination of the both! But was very pleased with the outcome. After I was finished, I wiped off the bit, and it looked brand new still. 

Took a picture of the jig, but not the ladder, yet!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

will be makin sawdust now


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hard to beat a practical application.


----------

